# meet my family...



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Its my first post so sorry if this doesnt work right...
my baby, Marley over Tilly-Mai









Tilly-Mai, my princess 









Izzi, my special girl









Kenzo, my fuzz ball









Max, my big wuss









just a few pics to introduce my babies


----------



## Aly12 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lovely piccys.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

What a good looking family


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a great family you have 
First pic made me laugh


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

awww gorgouse dogs thanks for sharing


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

lovely pics, lovely dogs, first foto is a cracker :lol:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they are lovely looking dogs you have there, welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs...lovely pics.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome and great family


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aaaaaw your dogs are so, so, so beautiful!!

What breed is the fawn dog in the first pic? It looks like a Dane :lol:

aww please can I come and live with you, your dogs are ace


----------



## isadobe (Mar 16, 2009)

Great photos & beautifull looking dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures, and what a gorgeous family you have,xx


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

They are gorgeous dogs!! welcome to the site to  xx


----------



## julyyoyo (May 22, 2009)

Wow, you raise so many dogs. i like Marley, it looks so innocent


----------

